# 92' 240sx



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

im soon to a buy a jdm front end conversion, it says that it is bolt on but yall know that, that isnt always true, so i was wondering will there be any custom fabrication i will have to indure in this project.


----------



## logik23 (Mar 27, 2004)

S13 or S15 conversion? You have an S13 or S14?


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

logik23 said:


> S13 or S15 conversion? You have an S13 or S14?


s13 conversion.... and its sorta in the s13 part of the forums why would it be an s14 :loser:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

All of it is bolt on. No mods needed. The only time you would need to mod is S14/15. Oh, and wire cutting is probably the only mod.


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

thxs man, the conversion is on its way :thumbup:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Take lots of pixes


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

i will :thumbup:


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

lmao! logik the dumbass got dissed like a mofo, logik he's right, you dont think right, stupid.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

200sxOwner said:


> lmao! logik the dumbass got dissed like a mofo, logik he's right, you dont think right, stupid.


Hi Lionel


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

lol :thumbdwn:


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

yep well this post is at its end......but where can u find a good conversion well i mean cheap conversion ebay is killin me!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

whatcha mean ebay is killing you?. ive heard the best way is to buy the bits and pieces from ebay. the cheapest s13 kit though is www.night7racing.com
cheapest ive seen atleast. few people dont like him though. doesnt have the best rep. i wanna trust him but i just dont know anymore...

anyways for buying bits and pieces youll need 2 headlights(right, left), 2 corner lights(right left), center piece or grille, bumper(might as weel get an aftermarket one from online), and the headlight brackets, and both front fenders, and i would personally get a carbon fiber silvia hood too.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you can actually buy the headlights from courtesy nissan for $250 apeice. I think they're new. I dhavent researched the conversion, so i dont know if it is a good deal or not, but it is another option.


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> you can actually buy the headlights from courtesy nissan for $250 apeice. I think they're new. I dhavent researched the conversion, so i dont know if it is a good deal or not, but it is another option.


damn yo, shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. 
it's been mentioned already, ebay. i bought two headlights for 150 shipped from ebay. you can get it even cheaper than that. tellin noobs to goto courtesynissan is like showing them how to get ripped off. hahahah


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

it usually has good stuff, but as i said, i didnt research this and only mentioned it as an option.


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

sssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. be quiet. dont speak.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i was just saying.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i was just saying.


well stop. and by the way Kelso, Night is not really in business anymore...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well thats news to me. did he close up completely or is his shop just going under? like is night7 no more or is he just not getting much bussiness?


----------



## Initial_Drifter (Jul 12, 2004)

Kelso said:


> well thats news to me. did he close up completely or is his shop just going under? like is night7 no more or is he just not getting much bussiness?


Well, their website is still up../


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Kelso said:


> well thats news to me. did he close up completely or is his shop just going under? like is night7 no more or is he just not getting much bussiness?


he's back to his old tricks and screwing people over and hiding from the cops again.


----------

